# Alicante or Malaga?



## Me&MrsJones

As per my introductory posting, My wife and I and our 2yo daughter are intending to move to Spain very soon. This is a permanent move for us and like everyone else who has gone before us we are excited but frightened of making mistakes. So our approach is to move into a rental property in an area we are considering before we make the huge step of investing and buying our own property. Some may consider this as 'dead money' but we see it as our way of making sure we do the right thing. I appreciate the sooner we buy then the sooner we all feel rooted and probably more secure from the commitment sense.

This brings me to our first question. Alicante or Malaga areas? 
We have a friend in Mijas and in the opposite direction we have spoken at length about Elche and Benijofar.

To help with feedback and advice here is a brief of what I think we are requiring:-

*LOCATION*

We dont particularly want to be in an area that is full of tourists, meaning transient neighbours, we would like to integrate in to a community. In the UK our home is our palace so to speak. We are happy in our home and dont need lots of bars and restaurants etc.

Inland - We dont particularly desire to be by the sea. Coming inland we would hope would provide us with better value for money. On that basis we would like to be anything up to 30mins from the coast. Note - My wife has some Spanish language ability, albeit minimal, I have none and we are all keen to learn of course... knowing our daughter will be fluent well before we are! So, we dont want to be embedded in a totally Spanish speaking community and feel like aliens!

Airports - Up to 1 hour to drive to the airport 

School - Having read about International V Spanish school we are more than happy for our little girl to attend a Spanish school and actually think this will help integrate us in to the community more also. So as far as schools go... ideally if we could walk to school that would be fantastic, however, anything under a 10 min drive would be our target.

Infrastructure
We would like some form of supermarket to be fairly local, up to 15 mins drive say. We are not ruling out local bakers, butchers and grocers but would like to have something a little like home within easy reach.
I know some areas have bigger shopping complexes with similar shops to the UK and if we are within 30min drive to such an outlet/mall that would be good.
The key here is that we dont want everything to have to be a day out!

*Property*
Type
Due to the fact we have our young daughter we were thinking of a House rather than an apartment. Does anyone else with young children have any feedback about this?
We need 2 beds minimum and 3 beds max probably. I was thinking 3 beds gives us more room or is that not necessarily so?

Pool
As we are initially considering just the rental market we are not too fussy about private pool V communal pool, but welcome the views of others on this. I am thinking that a private pool will have maintenance costs which will be higher than community fees for communal pools? 
When it comes to buying I will again welcome peoples views about Private V Communal pool.


I hope all that helps and whilst I know it will come down to individual opinion and experience we just welcome the feedback that may include places not to consider!

Thank you all in advance


----------



## jojo

Me&MrsJones said:


> As per my introductory posting, My wife and I and our 2yo daughter are intending to move to Spain very soon. This is a permanent move for us and like everyone else who has gone before us we are excited but frightened of making mistakes. So our approach is to move into a rental property in an area we are considering before we make the huge step of investing and buying our own property. Some may consider this as 'dead money' but we see it as our way of making sure we do the right thing. I appreciate the sooner we buy then the sooner we all feel rooted and probably more secure from the commitment sense.
> 
> This brings me to our first question. Alicante or Malaga areas?
> We have a friend in Mijas and in the opposite direction we have spoken at length about Elche and Benijofar.
> 
> To help with feedback and advice here is a brief of what I think we are requiring:-
> 
> *LOCATION*
> 
> 
> 
> We dont particularly want to be in an area that is full of tourists, meaning transient neighbours, we would like to integrate in to a community. In the UK our home is our palace so to speak. We are happy in our home and dont need lots of bars and restaurants etc.
> 
> Inland - We dont particularly desire to be by the sea. Coming inland we would hope would provide us with better value for money. On that basis we would like to be anything up to 30mins from the coast. Note - My wife has some Spanish language ability, albeit minimal, I have none and we are all keen to learn of course... knowing our daughter will be fluent well before we are! So, we dont want to be embedded in a totally Spanish speaking community and feel like aliens!
> 
> Airports - Up to 1 hour to drive to the airport
> 
> School - Having read about International V Spanish school we are more than happy for our little girl to attend a Spanish school and actually think this will help integrate us in to the community more also. So as far as schools go... ideally if we could walk to school that would be fantastic, however, anything under a 10 min drive would be our target.
> 
> Infrastructure
> We would like some form of supermarket to be fairly local, up to 15 mins drive say. We are not ruling out local bakers, butchers and grocers but would like to have something a little like home within easy reach.
> I know some areas have bigger shopping complexes with similar shops to the UK and if we are within 30min drive to such an outlet/mall that would be good.
> The key here is that we dont want everything to have to be a day out!
> 
> *Property*
> Type
> Due to the fact we have our young daughter we were thinking of a House rather than an apartment. Does anyone else with young children have any feedback about this?
> We need 2 beds minimum and 3 beds max probably. I was thinking 3 beds gives us more room or is that not necessarily so?
> 
> Pool
> As we are initially considering just the rental market we are not too fussy about private pool V communal pool, but welcome the views of others on this. I am thinking that a private pool will have maintenance costs which will be higher than community fees for communal pools?
> When it comes to buying I will again welcome peoples views about Private V Communal pool.
> 
> 
> I hope all that helps and whilst I know it will come down to individual opinion and experience we just welcome the feedback that may include places not to consider!
> 
> Thank you all in advance


We lived in Torre Muelle, close to Benalmadena which "ticked" all of our boxes (Worth a google for you though??). However, prior to that we lived in Alaurin de la Torre, which is about a 20 minute drive from the costa and fairly close to Malaga airport. Its quite an affluent town and mainly Spanish but has a good few British around - many of whom have lived there for a long time and are well established. AdlT is a clean, modern town, with a "Spanish feel" and has all modern amenities that you require.

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella

Most pueblos in Malaga that are half hour from the Coast tend to have more Brits than the coast except they aren't tourists.

ADLT has more Spanish as it tends to be an area for workers to commute to Malaga City.


----------



## Me&MrsJones

Thank you, more valuable information for us to consider and helps us narrow down our search. Hope our questioning does not make us out to be lazy armchair surfers... we are trying to avoid wasted time when we get out in the next few weeks.


----------



## jojo

Me&MrsJones said:


> Thank you, more valuable information for us to consider and helps us narrow down our search. Hope our questioning does not make us out to be lazy armchair surfers... we are trying to avoid wasted time when we get out in the next few weeks.


You have to ask, it's an important decision. The best help we found was to visit and to rent for a few months. And a phrase that we used to be told was "expect the unexpected" So for all the research (and you have to do it), they'll always be something lol!!!!

So keep on asking!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Me&MrsJones

Incidentally what or where is ADLT ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Me&MrsJones said:


> Incidentally what or where is ADLT ?


*Alhaurín de la Torre*

BTW you haven't mentioned work...


----------



## VFR

Me&MrsJones said:


> As per my introductory posting, My wife and I and our 2yo daughter are intending to move to Spain very soon. This is a permanent move for us and like everyone else who has gone before us we are excited but frightened of making mistakes. So our approach is to move into a rental property in an area we are considering before we make the huge step of investing and buying our own property. Some may consider this as 'dead money' but we see it as our way of making sure we do the right thing. I appreciate the sooner we buy then the sooner we all feel rooted and probably more secure from the commitment sense.
> 
> This brings me to our first question. Alicante or Malaga areas?
> We have a friend in Mijas and in the opposite direction we have spoken at length about Elche and Benijofar.
> 
> To help with feedback and advice here is a brief of what I think we are requiring:-
> 
> *LOCATION*
> 
> We dont particularly want to be in an area that is full of tourists, meaning transient neighbours, we would like to integrate in to a community. In the UK our home is our palace so to speak. We are happy in our home and dont need lots of bars and restaurants etc.
> 
> Inland - We dont particularly desire to be by the sea. Coming inland we would hope would provide us with better value for money. On that basis we would like to be anything up to 30mins from the coast. Note - My wife has some Spanish language ability, albeit minimal, I have none and we are all keen to learn of course... knowing our daughter will be fluent well before we are! So, we dont want to be embedded in a totally Spanish speaking community and feel like aliens!
> 
> Airports - Up to 1 hour to drive to the airport
> 
> School - Having read about International V Spanish school we are more than happy for our little girl to attend a Spanish school and actually think this will help integrate us in to the community more also. So as far as schools go... ideally if we could walk to school that would be fantastic, however, anything under a 10 min drive would be our target.
> 
> Infrastructure
> We would like some form of supermarket to be fairly local, up to 15 mins drive say. We are not ruling out local bakers, butchers and grocers but would like to have something a little like home within easy reach.
> I know some areas have bigger shopping complexes with similar shops to the UK and if we are within 30min drive to such an outlet/mall that would be good.
> The key here is that we dont want everything to have to be a day out!
> 
> *Property*
> Type
> Due to the fact we have our young daughter we were thinking of a House rather than an apartment. Does anyone else with young children have any feedback about this?
> We need 2 beds minimum and 3 beds max probably. I was thinking 3 beds gives us more room or is that not necessarily so?
> 
> Pool
> As we are initially considering just the rental market we are not too fussy about private pool V communal pool, but welcome the views of others on this. I am thinking that a private pool will have maintenance costs which will be higher than community fees for communal pools?
> When it comes to buying I will again welcome peoples views about Private V Communal pool.
> 
> 
> I hope all that helps and whilst I know it will come down to individual opinion and experience we just welcome the feedback that may include places not to consider!
> 
> Thank you all in advance


From what you say this looks tailor made for you .............
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/863474-villa-sale.html


----------



## snikpoh

Why are you not looking in the province of Valencia? Much greener up here.

For about 150000€ you can get a nice 3-bed villa, with pool and on about 8000sgm of land. Near to a town and very good schools.


----------



## The Skipper

Me&MrsJones said:


> As per my introductory posting, My wife and I and our 2yo daughter are intending to move to Spain very soon. This is a permanent move for us and like everyone else who has gone before us we are excited but frightened of making mistakes. So our approach is to move into a rental property in an area we are considering before we make the huge step of investing and buying our own property. Some may consider this as 'dead money' but we see it as our way of making sure we do the right thing. I appreciate the sooner we buy then the sooner we all feel rooted and probably more secure from the commitment sense.
> 
> This brings me to our first question. Alicante or Malaga areas?
> We have a friend in Mijas and in the opposite direction we have spoken at length about Elche and Benijofar.
> 
> To help with feedback and advice here is a brief of what I think we are requiring:-
> 
> *LOCATION*
> 
> We dont particularly want to be in an area that is full of tourists, meaning transient neighbours, we would like to integrate in to a community. In the UK our home is our palace so to speak. We are happy in our home and dont need lots of bars and restaurants etc.
> 
> Inland - We dont particularly desire to be by the sea. Coming inland we would hope would provide us with better value for money. On that basis we would like to be anything up to 30mins from the coast. Note - My wife has some Spanish language ability, albeit minimal, I have none and we are all keen to learn of course... knowing our daughter will be fluent well before we are! So, we dont want to be embedded in a totally Spanish speaking community and feel like aliens!
> 
> Airports - Up to 1 hour to drive to the airport
> 
> School - Having read about International V Spanish school we are more than happy for our little girl to attend a Spanish school and actually think this will help integrate us in to the community more also. So as far as schools go... ideally if we could walk to school that would be fantastic, however, anything under a 10 min drive would be our target.
> 
> Infrastructure
> We would like some form of supermarket to be fairly local, up to 15 mins drive say. We are not ruling out local bakers, butchers and grocers but would like to have something a little like home within easy reach.
> I know some areas have bigger shopping complexes with similar shops to the UK and if we are within 30min drive to such an outlet/mall that would be good.
> The key here is that we dont want everything to have to be a day out!
> 
> *Property*
> Type
> Due to the fact we have our young daughter we were thinking of a House rather than an apartment. Does anyone else with young children have any feedback about this?
> We need 2 beds minimum and 3 beds max probably. I was thinking 3 beds gives us more room or is that not necessarily so?
> 
> Pool
> As we are initially considering just the rental market we are not too fussy about private pool V communal pool, but welcome the views of others on this. I am thinking that a private pool will have maintenance costs which will be higher than community fees for communal pools?
> When it comes to buying I will again welcome peoples views about Private V Communal pool.
> 
> 
> I hope all that helps and whilst I know it will come down to individual opinion and experience we just welcome the feedback that may include places not to consider!
> 
> Thank you all in advance


If you enjoy swimming in the sea, the water temperature at Alicante is, on average, about 2C higher than Malaga. A small point, I know, but it was a consideration for me. You will certainly get much more property for your money inland and prices in general tend to be lower away from the tourist belt. When looking inland, check the altitude. You can be 600 metres or more above sea level just a half hour's drive from the coast and this will mean much colder winters. The inland scenery, however, can be spectacular and life generally is more peaceful.


----------



## Me&MrsJones

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Alhaurín de la Torre*
> 
> BTW you haven't mentioned work...


I am currently developing my Digital Information Management business and hope that I can continue that and be anywhere in the world really. Alicante / Malaga are choices because I can still get in and out of London / NW UK and, based on train tickets this weekend, probably cheaper than I can commute to London from Manchester!!!

That aside, I am a qualified electrical engineer with previous experience running a CCTV and Home Security business and very fortunate to be good at DIY and most home projects, Decking, Tiling, Painting & Decorating... you name it, although I will not attempt Gas or A/C Gas jobs as I am not certified to do so... but a part of me thinks I will give up the stress of running the current business and offer my Project/DIY/Handyman repair solutions to ExPats in the area etc... but I am guessing that market may be saturated already?

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Me&MrsJones

snikpoh said:


> Why are you not looking in the province of Valencia? Much greener up here.
> 
> For about 150000€ you can get a nice 3-bed villa, with pool and on about 8000sgm of land. Near to a town and very good schools.


Thank you for pointing this out. I hadnt considered that area but always worth a look. No harm in researching it


----------



## jojo

In the end it can almost be a case for sticking a pin in a map!! What we did when deciding, was make a list of what we wanted and needed and going over and looking at areas that fitted the bill. Our key requirements were a good airport (one that went to gatwick cheaply - Malaga) and good international schools (our children were 10 and 13)

Jo xxx


----------



## st3v3y

Me&MrsJones said:


> I am currently developing my Digital Information Management business and hope that I can continue that and be anywhere in the world really. Alicante / Malaga are choices because I can still get in and out of London / NW UK and, based on train tickets this weekend, probably cheaper than I can commute to London from Manchester!!!
> 
> That aside, I am a qualified electrical engineer with previous experience running a CCTV and Home Security business and very fortunate to be good at DIY and most home projects, Decking, Tiling, Painting & Decorating... you name it, although I will not attempt Gas or A/C Gas jobs as I am not certified to do so... but a part of me thinks I will give up the stress of running the current business and offer my Project/DIY/Handyman repair solutions to ExPats in the area etc... but I am guessing that market may be saturated already?
> 
> Thank you for asking.


You need to understand that pretty much every expat knows a 'man that can'. If you are in a more Spanish populated area then there will be plenty of locals and if you venture into the expat areas there are plenty of Brits also offering this.

I implore (that might be as close as you get to employ!) you to not make the move if part of that process involves the necessity to supplement your income in Spain. 

We can leave modelo 720 for another time 

Good luck and hope it all works out.


----------

